# Тренажер Валентина Дикуля



## alusik (27 Мар 2007)

Скажите пожалуйста, знает ли кто-нибудь, где можно найти ссылку на следующий "тренажер", придуманный Дикулем: голова обвязывается тесемочками, которые прикреплены к грузу, а эти тесемки перекидываются через какую-нибудь палку выше головы, т. е. груз таким образом тянет голову вверх, ратсягивая шею. при этом выполняются упражнения: наклоны головы вперед , в стороны, медленные повороты. 

Все это рассказывалось в программе "Здоровье" на 1-м канале, только я забыла конструкцию этих тесемочек, и как точно выполнять упражнения. 

Кроме того, хотелось бы узнать мнение ВРАЧЕЙ, насколько эффективны и (или) безопасны данные урпажнения для женщины 32 лет с остеохондрозом шеи (как говорит невропатолог в поликлинике), которая хотела бы еще быть настолько здоровой, чтобы года через 2-3 родить второго ребенка.


----------



## Анатолий (27 Мар 2007)

*тренажер Валентина Дикуля*

Зайдите на сайт клиники Дикуля. 
Там вся информация.


----------



## painkiller (20 Май 2007)

*тренажер Валентина Дикуля*

Посмотреть как выглядит тренажер мало. Надо получить рекомендации как им пользоваться с конкретной проблемой. Я научился полезным упражнениям в центре Дикуля на беляево. Очень им благодарен.


----------



## Анатолий (20 Май 2007)

*тренажер Валентина Дикуля*

Вы правы!
Не все читаемое дает положительные результаты.
Возможно, и нужно будет испробовать его.


----------

